# savage 110L



## davedirt (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find a synthetic stock that will fit this gun in left hand.  110L 30-06  Any help or web site would be apreciated, thanks.


----------



## davedirt (Apr 9, 2012)

nothing?


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 9, 2012)

Found some nice ones here, are you looking quality or budget?

http://www.riflestock.com/catalog_page.cfm?PCID=1&MID=2&PSCID=251&Lev=S3


----------



## packrat (Apr 9, 2012)

*stock*

I have one of these on my 7mm Mag.
Great for varmint hunting or bench competition
but too heavy for toting in the woods
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/target-tactical-stock.aspx?a=244527


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a basic model.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...tion-blind-magazine-left-hand-synthetic-black


----------



## savage11006 (Apr 10, 2012)

check ebay if your not worried about getting something used. just bought a stock off of there for my 110 and it was in pretty good shape.


----------



## davedirt (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys...........


----------

